# February CCW Class



## tpstratton (Jul 9, 2011)

I took the CCW class with Manny in February (excellent of course!!!)...applied on 4/4/11...it is now 7/8/11...what is taking so long? I know they have everything since my dr. told me she approved/sent in everything...anybody else wait this long?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

this info found in the NCDOJ website
NORTH CAROLINA DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE, LAW ENFORCEMENT LIAISON SECTION, REVISED JANUARY 2010
_"The sheriff has ninety (90 )days from the time *ALL* application materials are received
to either issue or deny a permit. N.C. Gen. Stat. § 14-415.15(a)"_

so if you had to send in any supporting documents AFTER the original application date, the 90 days starts over from the date the documents were recieved....

hope that helps


----------



## tpstratton (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks. that does.


----------

